

Predicting the Future, by Alan Kay - andreyf
http://www.ecotopia.com/webpress/futures.htm

======
david927
Alan Kay is the greatest genius alive. Period.

~~~
iamwil
only cuz Feynman passed away. But yes, Kay is pretty neat. It wasn't until I
watched one of his talks that I figured out that his vision of OOP wasn't what
I learned in C++ or Java.

~~~
andreyf
"OOP to me means only messaging, local retention and protection and hiding of
state-process, and extreme late-binding of all things. It can be done in
Smalltalk and in LISP. There are possibly other systems in which this is
possible, but I'm not aware of them." -Alan Kay

[http://userpage.fu-
berlin.de/~ram/pub/pub_jf47ht34Ht/doc_kay...](http://userpage.fu-
berlin.de/~ram/pub/pub_jf47ht34Ht/doc_kay_oop_en)

